# Pig Fencing



## Chaos18 (Jan 4, 2016)

What do you guys use for fencing? I am looking into getting either AGH or Mulefoot hogs next year (actually I guess its this year).


----------



## mysunwolf (Jan 4, 2016)

Hog stock panels! We use these with t-posts and wooden posts. Works great as long as you put support about every 8ft to make sure they can't bend the panel or root underneath the panel. You can also use electric but we haven't tried that option yet.


----------



## Ferguson K (Jan 4, 2016)

Agreed. Anywhere your boar is separated by only a fence line make sure its either the great wall of China or nice and hot. 

One panel tall will be fine if they have plenty of food and room to roam. Two tall if dry lot space will be provided. Be prepared for them to completely uproot everything. They'll test your fence often in this way.

Good luck!


----------



## goatgurl (Jan 4, 2016)

i use cattle panels instead of hog panels.  I don't have room to let them out to graze and couldn't anyway because of all the wild hogs around here.  i would have to worry about them running away with their wild cousins.  that is why i use the taller cattle panels.  when they are on dry lot they are so excited to see you coming with the feed they stand on the wire and one or two have jumped the shorter hog panels.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 4, 2016)

Good question and good answers. We have 3 pigs in a 100'x70' area, fenced only with non climb horse wire. They are rooting up the place but really don't mess with the fence. I thought we would have to build a piggy Fort Knox, but where we bought them had some really inadequate looking fencing holding some huge hogs. Nary a electric wire in sight and those huge sows were squealing to be fed. Not to say they won't uproot the fence and spread mischief and mayhem, but they seem to be happy where they are. If there was sows and a boar, that would be a totally different situation.


----------



## babsbag (Jan 4, 2016)

My pigs were raised in a 10x16 chain link dog kennel. They came close to digging under it but never succeeded. Some people lay a hog panel on the ground just inside the fence and then the pig can't dig right next to the fence.


----------



## Chaos18 (Jan 5, 2016)

Thanks for all the useful replys.


----------

